# Turks tickler?



## Fishfighter

ok what is this I'm under the impression that its a snaging weight any pics would be apreciated also


----------



## ih772

Ibtl! :d


----------



## streamertosser

yup, it's a snagging lure... bout a 3" long, half ass minnow shaped looking chunk of lead w/ 2 or 3 trebles in it, i've got a few in the garage that i've found/pulled out of my wading boots over the years. not a lure and not something an angler would choose to utilize targetting fish. i'll try and get a pic to post if noone has one up by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## LuckyChucky

Fishfighter said:


> ok what is this I'm under the impression that its a snaging weight any pics would be apreciated also


Dont have a picture as Im not a Tippy fisherman  but ya its a weighted treble hook used for snagging.Funny how they are legal to sell but not use.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

I bet they would be awesome if you were to throw some paint on them and use them for jigging. I have a ton of jigging spoons that have the same body shape with the trebles on top and bottom that I use for whitefish and lake trout on my boat.


----------



## ppface

fishslayer that is 100% correct i have some of the same things and if you have cranksbaits there the same thing also


----------



## Fishfighter

I think being able to sell them has somthing to do with being able to tax people on them and ticket them for snagging.  I've never seen that snagging setup on any other river I had a group of guys tell me the other day that they didn't think you could catch them without snagging the only reason they think you can now is because they seen it and those people outfished them 5-1 just prooves that fish do bight


----------



## diztortion

It all comes down to one question. What did you do, to *trick* that fish into eating?


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Heres a picture of a few in action.


----------



## itchn2fish

One variation I've seen for sale is a "lure" called the "Buzz-Bomb".


----------



## toto

Buzz bombs are killer for jigging salmon. Try those in Platte bay, or for salmon before they enter the river and hold on. Its a blast. And yes, they hit these rigs, not snagging.


----------



## Baby Girl

I clicked on this thinking it was something else???:lol: My grandpa used them back n the day though.


----------



## Fishfighter

I have caught pike on these just add paint I never new what that lure was I got abunch in a box from a garage sale I seen some of the illegal ones before and they look much more vicious then a turks tickler it dosn't look like these ones would rip guts out still not right to use thou


----------



## Fishslayer5789

My buddies and I caught 3 kings on that style of jig (with paint obviously) while jigging on East Bay for lakers and whitefish on my boat this summer. On a 6 ft bass rod, it is a very hard fight.


----------



## streamertosser

Here's a pic of a few snagging "lures" that I have picked up along the river(s) this season... There's a couple "turk's tickers" in there and some other contraptions. The two homemade looking ones with the braided line were on the hood of an out of state truck(not making this up and i'm sure many can guess which state) and I grabbed them as I passed. The one with the electric tape is priceless! lol I found a monster of a treble hook with a giant glob of lead melted to it a couple weeks ago along the betsie, i set it aside for the collection by my gear, but forgot it. Now please don't get the idea that I utilize these things because I pick them up when i see them or pull one out of my wading boots or from a legally caught fish, I just bringem home and hangem on a board in my walk-in tackle box, to be used for examples such as this.
-Zach


----------



## JimP

streamertosser said:


> Here's a pic of a few snagging "lures" that I have picked up along the river(s) this season... There's a couple "turk's tickers" in there and some other contraptions. The two homemade looking ones with the braided line were on the hood of an out of state truck(not making this up and i'm sure many can guess which state) and I grabbed them as I passed. The one with the electric tape is priceless! lol I found a monster of a treble hook with a giant glob of lead melted to it a couple weeks ago along the betsie, i set it aside for the collection by my gear, but forgot it. Now please don't get the idea that I utilize these things because I pick them up when i see them or pull one out of my wading boots or from a legally caught fish, I just bringem home and hangem on a board in my walk-in tackle box, to be used for examples such as this.
> -Zach


This must be the one you speak of, the original M-60 "Spider"?.
Deadliest of all on fish, or man...3/4" gap point to shank.
Still legal in some parts of the country for some species...they use a similar bigger one for Gators on Swamp People...


----------



## streamertosser

That's exactly it! and I was gonna say something bout them cajuns using similar to open water snag gators,lol


----------



## ppface

And what state might that be


----------



## cireofmi

Last I knew you could snag in Kentucky for rough species. You could still fish using jugs and trot lines also.


----------



## Abel

The old "Michigan Spider" is still a way of life in Alaska. Where I was in ketchikan, as long as you were in Saltwater you could rip that thing around. In front of the hatchery streams, felt like WWII out there and I was the one gettin bombed. Everywhere you looked you'd see bombs hitting the water. I wouldn't even let any of my bud's try to put one of those on my boat.


----------



## Flyfisher

ppface said:


> And what state might that be


Weighted trebles are commonly used to snag bait, mainly "bunker" (menhaden), used for striped bass and bluefish in saltwater. Menhaden are filter feeders and don't strike lures or bait but are one of the primary forage of big gamefish along the mid-Atlantic and New England states. 

I believe there is a harbor/lake near Chicago that allows the snagging of salmon. And there are places in Missouri where snagging "paddlefish" is a legal method of take.


----------



## steely74

Abel said:


> The old "Michigan Spider" is still a way of life in Alaska. Where I was in ketchikan, as long as you were in Saltwater you could rip that thing around. In front of the hatchery streams, felt like WWII out there and I was the one gettin bombed. Everywhere you looked you'd see bombs hitting the water. I wouldn't even let any of my bud's try to put one of those on my boat.


It is currently in use in a few select chicago harbors. Starting October 1st it is legal to snag salmon in some Chicago harbors.


----------



## JimP

Flyfisher said:


> Weighted trebles are commonly used to snag bait, mainly "bunker" (menhaden), used for striped bass and bluefish in saltwater. Menhaden are filter feeders and don't strike lures or bait but are one of the primary forage of big gamefish along the mid-Atlantic and New England states.
> 
> I believe there is a harbor/lake near Chicago that allows the snagging of salmon. And there are places in Missouri where snagging "paddlefish" is a legal method of take.





steely74 said:


> It is currently in use in a few select chicago harbors. Starting October 1st it is legal to snag salmon in some Chicago harbors.


New markets for "Turks"


----------



## Treble

The ticklers are legal to sell because they are legal to use, as long as you dont keep illegally caught fish. Thats what I was told by a dealer of this item. I spoke with the owner of the establishment that sold them, and he informed me of this. So I have no reason to believe this method is illegal. Why would a legitamate seller of this item, lead you to get busted by a co if it wasnt legal? I myself watched co's walk down the bank of the river while most of the anglers had ticklers tied on their lines. Now if they were illegal, wouldnt they get ticketed for having an illegal rig tied to their lines? Just askin, can I get some input on this, was I misinformed?


----------



## diztortion

You could argue the same logic about zig zags and syringes.


----------



## salmo'dog

diztortion said:


> You could argue the same logic about zig zags and syringes.


 :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RAD FISH

Treble said:


> The ticklers are legal to sell because they are legal to use, as long as you dont keep illegally caught fish. Thats what I was told by a dealer of this item. I spoke with the owner of the establishment that sold them, and he informed me of this. So I have no reason to believe this method is illegal. Why would a legitamate seller of this item, lead you to get busted by a co if it wasnt legal? I myself watched co's walk down the bank of the river while most of the anglers had ticklers tied on their lines. Now if they were illegal, wouldnt they get ticketed for having an illegal rig tied to their lines? Just askin, can I get some input on this, was I misinformed?



:: Not misinformed, they are legal to use because the hooks are not permanently fixed to the weight and don't weigh over an ounce. So basically there just a lure, but we all know what there used for. But also any lure that weighs over an ounce is illegal from Aug. 1 to May. 31 ( on streams ) excluding the Det., St. Clair and St Marys rivers. The ones I seen for sale at a tackle shop in Kalkaska called salmon grabbers were well over an ounce. So I guess those where legal to sell but not legal to use, at least anywhere near that area. Oh but they sure as hell were being used in the area.


----------



## JCM

LuckyChucky said:


> Dont have a picture as Im not a Tippy fisherman  but ya its a weighted treble hook used for snagging.Funny how they are legal to sell but not use.





Treble said:


> The ticklers are legal to sell because they are legal to use, as long as you dont keep illegally caught fish. Thats what I was told by a dealer of this item. I spoke with the owner of the establishment that sold them, and he informed me of this. So I have no reason to believe this method is illegal. Why would a legitamate seller of this item, lead you to get busted by a co if it wasnt legal? I myself watched co's walk down the bank of the river while most of the anglers had ticklers tied on their lines. Now if they were illegal, wouldnt they get ticketed for having an illegal rig tied to their lines? Just askin, can I get some input on this, was I misinformed?


The lead/hook combinations that masquerade as lures at Tippy, both in 2PawsRiver's net picture and the 4 in the middle of streamertosser's picture are not legal to use in Michigan. 

I was paired with a CO for the Riverwatch at Tippy and as soon as we got to the river there were people either "fishing" with the Turks Tickler or walking to the river to start "fishing". The CO asked a group of 3 guys with the ticklers tied to some massive rods to hang on for a second while he checked out their gear. He pointed out to them that the "Lures" were not legal. They guys were not being jerks at all but were confused as to how they could have just left the bait shop after being assured these were legal. The hook could swing freely under the "Lure" and not rigid. They did not understand how these could be Illegal. The CO was able to explain it by asking them, say they wanted to remove the hook, how would they do it? Of course they said they'd have to cut something to get the hook separated from the weight&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;i.e. permanently attached and according to the 2010 guide are illegal to fish with or have in your possession.
Pulling up the PDF File of the 2010 Michigan Fishing Guide, the wording reads: &#8220;It Is Unlawful To Possess or sell a multi-pointed hook with a weight permanently attached.&#8221;

If my interpretation of the guide is correct , it not only makes the Turks ticklers illegal to fish with, but also illegal to sell or possess.
He did not issue them any tickets, they were very pleasant about it and got the same in return. 
They did thank him for saving them some costly tickets&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..X 3 guys. 

Page 6 of the online 2010 Michigan fishing guide spells out the details:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/full-no-ads_272056_7.pdf
Jim


----------



## Flyfisher

JCM said:


> The lead/hook combinations that masquerade as lures at Tippy, both in 2PawsRiver's net picture and the 4 in the middle of streamertosser's picture are not legal to use in Michigan.
> 
> I was paired with a CO for the Riverwatch at Tippy and as soon as we got to the river there were people either "fishing" with the Turks Tickler or walking to the river to start "fishing". The CO asked a group of 3 guys with the ticklers tied to some massive rods to hang on for a second while he checked out their gear. He pointed out to them that the "Lures" were not legal. They guys were not being jerks at all but were confused as to how they could have just left the bait shop after being assured these were legal. The hook could swing freely under the "Lure" and not rigid. They did not understand how these could be Illegal. The CO was able to explain it by asking them, say they wanted to remove the hook, how would they do it? Of course they said they'd have to cut something to get the hook separated from the weighti.e. permanently attached and according to the 2010 guide are illegal to fish with or have in your possession.
> Pulling up the PDF File of the 2010 Michigan Fishing Guide, the wording reads: It Is Unlawful To Possess or sell a multi-pointed hook with a weight permanently attached.
> 
> If my interpretation of the guide is correct , it not only makes the Turks ticklers illegal to fish with, but also illegal to sell or possess.
> He did not issue them any tickets, they were very pleasant about it and got the same in return.
> They did thank him for saving them some costly tickets..X 3 guys.
> 
> Page 6 of the online 2010 Michigan fishing guide spells out the details:
> 
> http://www.mich.gov/documents/dnr/fu...s_272056_7.pdf
> 
> 
> Jim


Sounds like the law is up for interpretation for the CO? Simple solution would be to cut the hook off and use split rings to put new treble hooks on the "lure". If that doesn't make it legal then the CO has effectively outlawed all weighted casting spoons. 

I am not condoning snagging, whatsoever, but the enforcement really has to be done at the time of offense, otherwise it will get to the point where hooks are illegal:yikes: Unfortunately, the DNRE can't regulate tackle to the point that snagging will disappear. Sure, they can minimize it , but at what point will it make illegal many accepted and effective methods?


----------



## RAD FISH

JCM said:


> The lead/hook combinations that masquerade as lures at Tippy, both in 2PawsRiver's net picture and the 4 in the middle of streamertosser's picture are not legal to use in Michigan.
> 
> I was paired with a CO for the Riverwatch at Tippy and as soon as we got to the river there were people either "fishing" with the Turks Tickler or walking to the river to start "fishing". The CO asked a group of 3 guys with the ticklers tied to some massive rods to hang on for a second while he checked out their gear. He pointed out to them that the "Lures" were not legal. They guys were not being jerks at all but were confused as to how they could have just left the bait shop after being assured these were legal. The hook could swing freely under the "Lure" and not rigid. They did not understand how these could be Illegal. The CO was able to explain it by asking them, say they wanted to remove the hook, how would they do it? Of course they said they'd have to cut something to get the hook separated from the weighti.e. permanently attached and according to the 2010 guide are illegal to fish with or have in your possession.
> Pulling up the PDF File of the 2010 Michigan Fishing Guide, the wording reads: It Is Unlawful To Possess or sell a multi-pointed hook with a weight permanently attached.
> 
> If my interpretation of the guide is correct , it not only makes the Turks ticklers illegal to fish with, but also illegal to sell or possess.
> He did not issue them any tickets, they were very pleasant about it and got the same in return.
> They did thank him for saving them some costly tickets..X 3 guys.
> 
> Page 6 of the online 2010 Michigan fishing guide spells out the details:
> 
> http://www.mich.gov/documents/dnr/fu...s_272056_7.pdf
> 
> 
> Jim



:: The only one that is illegal to use in 2paws and streamtossers photos is the top one in streamtossers pics. because the weight is suspended below the hook, the rest the hooks can be removed ( cut off ). The one in Jimps second pic. is the real illegal one the weight is rigidly and permanently attached to the hook. 

:: Don't ya think if Turk's ticklers are illegal to sell just maybe some one would have stopped them from selling them by now for as many years they've been selling them. I think your DNR officer was pulling there leg as I don't think a ticket would have held up in court. Has anyone ever heard of anyone ever actually getting a ticket for using one.


----------



## JCM

RAD FISH said:


> :: The only one that is illegal to use in 2paws and streamtossers photos is the top one in streamtossers pics. because the weight is suspended below the hook, the rest the hooks can be removed ( cut off ). The one in Jimps second pic. is the real illegal one the weight is rigidly and permanently attached to the hook.
> 
> :: Don't ya think if Turk's ticklers are illegal to sell just maybe some one would have stopped them from selling them by now for as many years they've been selling them. I think your DNR officer was pulling there leg as I don't think a ticket would have held up in court. Has anyone ever heard of anyone ever actually getting a ticket for using one.


You are correct, I stated nearly the same thing above:

"Of course they said they'd have to cut something to get the hook separated from the weighti.e. permanently attached and according to the 2010 guide are illegal to fish with or have in your possession." 

The easiest rigs to see in 2PawsRiver's net picture and the 4 in the middle of streamertosser's picture are illegal in Michigan. Altering them could make them into something legal. State law (pasted in below) says the arrangement of hooks and weights pictured is illegal. Top and bottom pics are very illegal........not even a possibility. 

The laws will be argued about and misinterpreted hundreds of ways every year. No amount of misinterpretation will change the law.

Below is the portion of the 2010 fishing regs taken from the guide stating the law regarding hooks, weights and how they shall not be arranged if you wish to remain within the law: 

It Is Unlawful To:
Possess or transport any live transgenic (genetically engineered) organisms or the following nonnative fish: bighead carp, black carp, large scale silver carp, silver carp, grass carp (white amur), members of the snakehead family (Channidae), bitterling, Ide, Japanese weatherfish, rudd, tench, Eurasian ruffe, tubenose goby, or round goby. To do so may result in civil fines up to $10,000.
Import, plant or transplant live game fish including viable eggs of any game fish without permit.
Buy or sell fish or parts of fish, reptiles, amphibians, or crayfish taken under a sport fishing license.
Take fish for the sole purpose of removing the eggs.
Take or attempt to take freshwater mussels (clams or other bivalves) whether living or dead, including the shell or parts thereof (except zebra and quagga mussels) from any waters of the state except under provisions of a cultural or scientific investigation permit from the DNRE.
Take, attempt to take, or possess, any threatened or endangered species, except as authorized by the DNRE. For more information, see http://web4.msue.msu.edu/mnfi/data/specialanimals.cfm.

Possess or sell a multi-pointed hook with a weight permanently attached.

Possess illegally taken fish or mutilated fish that cannot be measured or identified.
Possess more than the Michigan limit when fishing in Michigan waters even if holding licenses from more than one state or province.
Commercially take, possess, or sell rusty crayfish (Orconectes rusticus) in Michigan.
Commercially take amphibians or reptiles in Michigan.
Disturb or remove reptile eggs from the wild without a permit.
Fish for any species or possess fishing devices along a stream closed to fishing.
Fish with your hands, firearms, explosives, crossbows, setlines, poisons, or methods other than lawful fishing methods.
Fish anywhere in a fish ladder or within 100 feet of a lamprey control weir.
Use a net to take a fish within 100 feet of a dam (you may use a landing net to secure a legally hooked fish).
Use a seine for any species other than minnows.
Use cast nets in any inland water.
Possess a spear, gaff, or bow/arrow along a trout stream at any time.
Shoot reptiles or amphibians with a firearm (including spring, air, or gas propelled).

Have a weight rigidly attached to a multi-pointed hook, or suspended from a multi-point hook.

Fish on a river, stream, or drowned river mouth (see Note 3, p.10) using a weight suspended below any hook unless the hook is on a dropper line (a leader) that is at least 3 long.
Deposit litter, fish offal, or any foreign matter, in any waters of the state or on any lands, private or public.
Take or attempt to take fish outside of the open season for that species.
Commercially harvest wigglers from any state waters from June 1 - Sept. 1.
Snag fish or retain a fish not hooked in the mouth.
Possess largemouth or smallmouth bass during the Catch-and-Immediate-Release season, see p. 5 and Note 2 p. 7.


----------



## Flyfisher

JCM said:


> *Possess* or *sell* a multi-pointed hook with a weight permanently attached.


I believe this means when the weight is actually molded to the hook, not the case with the "turk's tickler". We can go around in circles with this day and night. If you are so confident with your statements, I suggest that you call the DNR RAP line because there is tackle shop in Brethren that sells a lot of "turk's ticklers", not to mention the hundreds they are possession of.

Again, I do not condone the selling or using of any lure that could possibly be used for snagging but I don't see any way that law enforcement could possible enforce the law you quoted in the case of the "turk's tickler". Its unfortunate, but true.


----------



## Fishndude

Wow, Turk is actually a really cool guy. I doubt that he had any idea nicknaming those snagging "lures" would make his name this famous. 

I still don't understand why folks spend so much time and money trying to hook fish illegally. They can be caught legally with 10% more effort, and sometimes with 50% less effort. I do know that the tackle shops make about $1 profit on each of those they sell, and they sell many thousands. It is a lot of revenue for businesses that are never far from truly struggling. Which one is going to forgo that revenue, if the others aren't? None of them, right here and now.


----------



## Steelmon

The truth is you can snag, if you so choose, which I do not, with a 3/4 oz. cheap spoon. I did it many years ago. Guys next to me were using the Ausable River Daredevles [the hook with the lead molded on] and were doing no better then me. 

I bought some fireworks from a store north of Holland, one year. I had to sign a statement saying that I would not use them in Michigan. They were illegal to use here, but not to sell .


----------



## ausable_steelhead

You can snag salmon with just about anything. Double fly rigs on gravel or a heavily stacked hole, burning traps or J-13's off river mouths when a bunch of fish are staging, sweeping big spinners into fish backs/tails-I've seen it all. I just don't get why so many people snag salmon when it's been proven they will bite. You know most of those rippers have seen people hitting fish legit, yet they still decide to snag anyways. Is it just pure laziness? Lack of patience? It just irritates me because they really mess **** up for people. There's been several days where I would've liked to take that tuna stick and bust it right across their face.


----------



## brookies101

ausable_steelhead said:


> I just don't get why so many people snag salmon when it's been proven they will bite. You know most of those rippers have seen people hitting fish legit, yet they still decide to snag anyways. *Lack of patience*?


I think patience is a big factor... But one thing i have noticed is that to alot of people its just like deer camp. Bunch of drunk dudes ripping the fish out of every hole they can and not thinking twice about it. As opposed to people walking to the woods with loaded chambers shooting anything that walks in front of them, whether its bambi or not. Its not sport to alot of these guys like it is for us. They just dont care about hooking them legally, as long as they get to fight one.

Sadly, most will never "get it":sad:


----------



## RAD FISH

. I do know that the tackle shops make about $1 profit on each of those they sell said:


> :: So once again JCM of those many thousands sold year in and year out has anyone ever been ticketed for using them, not blatantly snagging with them I mean possessing them or tied on there line? The hooks are not rigidly or permanently attached to the weight. And I think most of use have read the regs. a few times so there was no need to post them on the site.


----------



## thousandcasts

So, a Turk's Tickler is a fishing lure, huh? I'll be damned--all this time I thought it was something they sold in the Shower Room Essentials section of a prison gift shop. :yikes:


----------



## salmo'dog

thousandcasts said:


> So, a Turk's Tickler is a fishing lure, huh? I'll be damned--all this time I thought it was something they sold in the Shower Room Essentials section of a prison gift shop. :yikes:


:lol:...I'll bet you become a fan if some where painted up in good ol' firetiger!


----------



## JCM

RAD FISH said:


> :: So once again JCM of those many thousands sold year in and year out has anyone ever been ticketed for using them, not blatantly snagging with them I mean possessing them or tied on there line? The hooks are not rigidly or permanently attached to the weight. And I think most of use have read the regs. a few times so there was no need to post them on the site.


The original topic seems to be of much less importance than your self appointed position being the one to determine what others should or should not be posting.

Speaks volumes 

Enjoy


----------



## Whit1

This thread's useful life has reached the point of no return.


----------

